# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  blu blu dolphin - pomoć!

## Nataša T.

Drage moje!

Moj mlađi sin poželio plišanog delfina sa reklame za Božić. I napisao pismo Djeda Mrazu. Po mom mišljenu, malo preskupa i ne baš pametna igračka pa sam ga pokušala odgovoriti. Ali dijete hoće delfina. Inače jako voli plišance. I tako, kad sam odlučila kupiti igračku - više je nema, nema u cijeloj Hrvatskoj, nema u Sloveniji, nigdje je nema. A malac u međuvremenu dobio vodene kozice. Eno ga tamo pati se jerih ima na stotine  :Sad: . Ali s veseli Božiću. i stalno priča kako će on dobiti delfina...

Pa sam odlučila probati ovdje... Ukoliko je netko možda kupio delfina, a spreman ga je ustupiti za veću naknadu i usput učiniti dobro dijelo, nek mi se javi! Lijepo molim!
Ili ako imate kakvu ideju kako da ga nabavim...
Pomozite mi da ne razočaram dijete...

Ovako izgleda taj delfin (a zove se Blu Blu Dolphin):
http://vimeo.com/59570444

Unaprijed zahvaljujem...

----------


## ki ki

pogledaj ovdje 
http://www.njuskalo.hr/djecje-igrack...-oglas-9625085

----------


## Nataša T.

Tu smo zvali, prodano je  :Sad:

----------


## ani4

Ja sam ih vidala u Kaufladu. Ali tek sutra ujutro idem tamo, pa ti mogu uzeti ako bude bilo. Tamo su 300 kn.

----------


## Nataša T.

Zvali smo gotovo sve Kauflande u Hrvatskoj. I Mullere i Profile. Nema. Top igračka. Nema nigdje. Na njuškalu mi ne primaju oglas, mogu samo prodavati, a ne kupovati. 
Lagano odustajem  :Sad: 
Evo, ovo mi je zadnja nada...
Ako neko ima, zna, vidi negdje...
Ako mi možete pomoći....

Puno hvala!

----------


## Peterlin

Evo ako ti može pomoći - to nije taj, ali je puno primjereniji (mislim na cijenu): http://www.istra-webshop.com/proizvo...elfin-3442434/

----------


## zmajica

Probaj u One2playju, vidjela sam u Garden Mallu u Dubravi prošli tjedan. Sretno!

----------


## Nataša T.

> Probaj u One2playju, vidjela sam u Garden Mallu u Dubravi prošli tjedan. Sretno!


Zmajica, sad sam zvala One2play, tamo nemaju, kažu da nisu ni imali  :Confused: 

Inače, mislila sam da njihovi dućani ne drže tu igračku, tako su mi rekli u Rijeci.

Petrlin, hvala, stvarno je sličan, ali mislim da neće zadovoljiti... Možda ga ipak kupim kao utješan dar...

Tražim dalje...

----------


## Loona

Bok! Ja sam jučer vidjela te defline u Intersparu u Koprivnici pa možda da provjeriš da li ima i kod vas.

----------


## kloolk

Jesi probala Baby center https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/7...lu-blu-0125084

----------


## Nataša T.

kloolk, ne mogu ih dobiti telefonom, piše da nema na zalihi...

----------


## kloolk

> kloolk, ne mogu ih dobiti telefonom, piše da nema na zalihi...



Ovi pišu da imaju još ali cijena je krajnje neprimjerena...
http://www.computer-centar.hr/produc...u&code=0125084

----------


## Cathy

Jesi pitala u Emmezetti?

----------


## Cathy

Možda da pitaš i u Škrinjici, ona u Avenue  Mallu danas radi.
Ima u  Avenue Mallu neki novi dućan sa igračkam čini mi se da sam ga tamo vidjela. Nazovi njihov info pa pitaj.

----------


## Nataša T.

> Ovi pišu da imaju još ali cijena je krajnje neprimjerena...
> http://www.computer-centar.hr/produc...u&code=0125084


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  Mislim, nisu normalni...
Bila sam spremna platiti više, ali 600,00 kuna!?

Skužili su kakva je potražnja, pa su bezobrazno podigli cijenu...
Ma nisu normalni!

Hvala cure na pomoći, zovem sve što ste mi preporučili, nema u Škrinjici Emmezettu nisam uspjela dobit, uf...
Puno hvala...

----------


## Cathy

Pitaj ovdje: http://www.buba-mara.eu/trgovina/kontakt

----------


## rayna

si zvala emezetu na ovaj broj 6595695? jednom mi je netko rekao da se na taj uvijek jave, sretno!

----------


## Cathy

I?

----------


## Bab

ja sam ga danas vidla u getrou na vrbanima za 319 kn. Bio je jedan. Na hrpi sa igračkama ispred blagajni. Nadam se da će čekati malog vlasnika.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Joj, i mi smo pretražili cijeli Zagreb u potrazi za dupinom.
Na kraju ga našli u Intersparu u Garden Mallu, bilo je još 6 komada, ali još početkom tjedna.
Sretno u potrazi!  :Smile:

----------


## Nataša T.

Evo, ja još pokušavam i vjerujem u dobrog duha Božića  :Smile: 
Danas mi se gotovo nitko ne javlja jer je nedjelja, iako rade.
Pokušat ću još sutra.

Zvala sam Getro-e, javili se samo oni na Črnomercu, kažu da nemaju.

----------


## kloolk

> Evo, ja još pokušavam i vjerujem u dobrog duha Božića 
> Danas mi se gotovo nitko ne javlja jer je nedjelja, iako rade.
> Pokušat ću još sutra.
> 
> Zvala sam Getro-e, javili se samo oni na Črnomercu, kažu da nemaju.


Ako drži Getro, može biti da ima i u većim Mercatorima, probaj.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ako drži Getro, može biti da ima i u većim Mercatorima, probaj.


ja sam jučer gledala u Mercatoru u Vukovarskoj i u one2play, nisu imali

----------


## zmajica

100% su ga imali,  stoji između ulaza u dućan i pulta, na onoj piramidi s novi igračkama.
Pa nisam tak pošandrcala da izmišljam. :Confused: 



> *Zmajica, sa**d sam zvala One2play, tamo nemaju, kažu da nisu ni imali* 
> 
> Tražim dalje...

----------


## miffy34

Podižem temu. Gdje li sad ima za kupit taj blu alu delfinček?

----------


## Cathy

> Podižem temu. Gdje li sad ima za kupit taj blu alu delfinček?


Interspar 299 kn.

----------


## ani4

metro, ista cijena

----------


## miffy34

Hvala  cure :Smile:   nažalost interšpara  u mom gradu nema, a za metro trebam karticu. Još negdje?

----------


## Anemona

Mislim da sam vidjela u Mulleru i kod nas na bazenima. :Grin:

----------


## miffy34

Nema Metro , bar ne ovaj u mom gradu a ni muller.

----------


## miffy34

Našla sam u Bubamari za 50kn skuplje . Nemaju konkurencije kod nas pa su bezobrazni.

----------


## sonata

Slucajno sam naisla na ovog: http://www.njuskalo.hr/djecje-igrack...oglas-12972069

Jel vi vjerujete u te shopove preko njuskala? Ja se nekako neckam

----------


## miffy34

> Slucajno sam naisla na ovog: http://www.njuskalo.hr/djecje-igrack...oglas-12972069
> 
> Jel vi vjerujete u te shopove preko njuskala? Ja se nekako neckam


Pogledala sam, sumnjiv mi je. Pogledala sam te telefonske brojeve oglašivača ali nisu registrirani, a na njuškalu ima 26 oglasa i sve kao rasprodaja i mogućnost plaćanja na kartice. Kako može imati plaćanje na kartice a nema registriran telefon.
I predstavlja se kao halloshop, a takvog u Daruvaru nema, osim hallo shop koji se bavi mobitelima i nije na istoj adresi.
 Poslala sam upit jel može plaćanje pouzećem pa da baš vidim.

----------


## Cathy

> Pogledala sam, sumnjiv mi je. Pogledala sam te telefonske brojeve oglašivača ali nisu registrirani, a na njuškalu ima 26 oglasa i sve kao rasprodaja i mogućnost plaćanja na kartice. Kako može imati plaćanje na kartice a nema registriran telefon.
> I predstavlja se kao halloshop, a takvog u Daruvaru nema, osim hallo shop koji se bavi mobitelima i nije na istoj adresi.
> Poslala sam upit jel može plaćanje pouzećem pa da baš vidim.


A jel vam nedavno propao kakav dječji dućan, meni to smrdi na to ili kompenzaciju.

----------


## sonata

> Pogledala sam, sumnjiv mi je. Pogledala sam te telefonske brojeve oglašivača ali nisu registrirani, a na njuškalu ima 26 oglasa i sve kao rasprodaja i mogućnost plaćanja na kartice. Kako može imati plaćanje na kartice a nema registriran telefon.
> I predstavlja se kao halloshop, a takvog u Daruvaru nema, osim hallo shop koji se bavi mobitelima i nije na istoj adresi.
>  Poslala sam upit jel može plaćanje pouzećem pa da baš vidim.


Tako sam i ja mislila pitati za placanje pouzecem jer je to jedino sigurno. Ajd bas javi...

----------


## Beti3

Zašto misliš da je plaćanje pouzećem najsigurnije?

Platiš, a tek onda možeš vidjeti što je u paketu. I puno je skuplje. Neki dan mi je tako došao mali paket, kao pola tog dupina i 60 kuna je trebalo platiti povrh cijene otkupnine. To su troškovi pošte, valjda. Uključio je pošiljatelj i troškove svog slanja i pakiranja, naravno. Nisam očekivala za trećinu skuplju stvar. Drugi put ću bolje paziti.
Treba se točno raspitati što sve uključuje plaćanje pouzećem.

----------


## miffy34

Pa da ,.imaš pravo Beti. A  jel smijem otvorit i pogledat tog dupina kad stigne da vidim jel ispravan?  Sad si me baš zabrinula.

----------


## miffy34

Eto,ništa od trgovine. Kad sam upitala za ukupne troškove i jel mogu pogledat paket prije plaćanja stigao mi odma odgovor da je u zadnja 2 sata prodao zadnje komade. 
Svašta,a bio je dogovor da pošalje, moja dodatna pitanja mu nisu pasala.

----------


## bubekica

Miffy, 
ne znam da li ce ti to pomoci, ali vidjela sam tu igracku u algoritam profil mozaik ducanu u arena centru...

----------


## miffy34

> Miffy, 
> ne znam da li ce ti to pomoci, ali vidjela sam tu igracku u algoritam profil mozaik ducanu u arena centru...


Hvala, al nisam iz Zagreba.

----------


## zhabica

Mi smo naseg uzeli u Baby Centru u CC1 Split na popustu zute srijede za oko 300kn ovaj mjesec. 
Ima ga i "Kucica na drvetu" za oko 350 cini mi se.

----------


## sonata

> Zašto misliš da je plaćanje pouzećem najsigurnije?
> 
> Platiš, a tek onda možeš vidjeti što je u paketu. I puno je skuplje. Neki dan mi je tako došao mali paket, kao pola tog dupina i 60 kuna je trebalo platiti povrh cijene otkupnine. To su troškovi pošte, valjda. Uključio je pošiljatelj i troškove svog slanja i pakiranja, naravno. Nisam očekivala za trećinu skuplju stvar. Drugi put ću bolje paziti.
> Treba se točno raspitati što sve uključuje plaćanje pouzećem.


Slazem se. Kad ovako napises, onda mi sve sasvim drukcije izgleda...Znaci, odustajemo od ovog shopa preko njuskala. A ionak mi je tu nest smrdilo

----------


## miffy34

Inače, saznala iz prve ruke. 
Kad poštar donese paket odma se plati itek onda možemo otvorit paket pred poštarom da vidite sadržaj. 
Ak je unutra npr sony mob a trebal je biti motorola, poštar napravi zapisnik, vraća novce odma i odnosi paket.
Al kaj nam to vredi ak je npr tražena motorola al neispravna što ćete kasnije ustanovit. 
Osim toga, poštar može vratit paket samo ako sadržaj paketa ne odgovara a ne i ako i iako npr bude naočigled neispravan proizvod

----------


## Ginger

Vidjela sam danas tog delfina u muelleru
Mislim da je bio 340 kn

----------


## zmajica

Cure, danas sam ga vidjela u Intersparu u Garden Mallu- ima ih 15ak komada naslaganih- na akciji su 299 kuna

----------


## maca papucarica

Ima ih i u Metrou po 299 kn  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ima ga u KTC-u 289,90 kn

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zvali smo gotovo sve Kauflande u Hrvatskoj. I Mullere i Profile. Nema. Top igračka. Nema nigdje. Na njuškalu mi ne primaju oglas, mogu samo prodavati, a ne kupovati. 
> Lagano odustajem 
> Evo, ovo mi je zadnja nada...
> Ako neko ima, zna, vidi negdje...
> Ako mi možete pomoći....
> 
> 
> Puno hvala!


U subotu sam bila u mullera i vidila da imaju.zaboravila koja je cijena.

----------


## Cathy

> U subotu sam bila u mullera i vidila da imaju.zaboravila koja je cijena.


Pa nakon dvije godine, nije ni čudo da imaju. :Smile:

----------


## lala83

Moje dijete I to ova starija uporno zeli tog dupina. Nekako Sam mislila da je vrijeme od skupih igracaka iza nas ipak je prvoskolka I ne znam koliko bi se tim uopce igrala imam osjecaj da bi joj brzo dosadio.  Nije li to za mladu djecu? A cijena.... interspar 390 a muller 480 kn . Svake godine sve skuplje. je li vasima brzo dosadio?

----------


## Cathy

Ima li ga netko?

----------


## miffy34

Imamo

----------


## Cathy

Još netko? Imam par pitanja pa bi voljela više izvora. :Smile:

----------


## Zelena vila

imamo i mi, samo već duže ne radi pa smišljamo kako ga popraviti...  super nam je to igračka, nema djeteta koje dođe k nama a da mu se ne dopadne...

----------


## Cathy

> imamo i mi, samo već duže ne radi pa smišljamo kako ga popraviti...  super nam je to igračka, nema djeteta koje dođe k nama a da mu se ne dopadne...


Inbox.  :Smile:

----------

